# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Trout/Saltwater Mounts

## Dundee

I'll kick it off with this brown trout,weighed 7.7lb caught in the Manawatu River spinning.

----------


## Dundee

The same trout destined for the freezer,while I was sorting out a taxidermist for the job. Choose the best side and have that facing up.
Lay trout on a flat board before freezing.


And on the bench with average sized trout from the same river.



On the wall the day it came home.....Thats @possum trapper there in the photo when he was little. :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Bit bigger than the average for that river going by the others.

Who's the cool kid who spelt taxidermy wrong when setting up the section?

----------


## Dundee

> Bit bigger than the average for that river going by the others.
> 
> Who's the cool kid who spelt taxidermy wrong when setting up the section?


Dunno but sent Spanners a pm too sort it :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Spanners :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

> Thanks Spanners


+1

----------


## Dundee

A great white shark at the taxidermist


The jaws putting in place

----------


## Dundee

Bit of info about this mount that was in the process when I was there.


Into the great wide open

1:30 PM Friday Sep 30, 2005



He's got the fish - you bring the chips.
Waipukurau taxidermist Graham Renner was just as stunned as national scientists at the size of his latest operation.
A great white shark, weighing in at a mammoth 835 kilograms, has been shipped up to go under the knife, an assignment Mr Renner is predicting will take at least two months to complete.
The shark was caught in the Chatham Islands by a commercial fisherman who stumbled across the catch when its tail caught in the cray pot floats.
Although sharks of this size are common, catching them is a very different story, so the remains of the shark will be reinforced and buffed up ready for display at Te Papa Tongarewa museum in Wellington.
"They (scientists) were blown away by the size of the heart and the liver," Mr Renner said.
He said the size of the heart could be compared to a small dinner plate. The liver makes up 20 percent of the body mass.
Scientists from DoC and the National Institute of Water and Atmospheric Research have taken parts of the fish to determine its age. Mr Renner's guess is 25 years.
The amount of plaster needed has almost equalled the weight of the shark itself, not surprising as it measures 4.5m long and stands about the height of a small car.

----------

